# Ritchey Cross Forks



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Quick one, anyone know the axle to crown for the Ritchey cross forks? I did a google search and saw both 390 and 400, but neither page actually opened. Can't seem to find detailed specs.

I'd appreciate it if anyone knows or can pop a quick measurement.

Thanks!!


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/media/File/1003_CFFORKownersmanual041708.pdf

Page three lists A2C as 390/400, with rake listed as 45/48. Seems like if you get the 45 rake fork (comp), then you're getting 390mm A2C. If you get the 48 (WCS) then you're getting 400mm.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Thank you much!! Greatly appreciate it.


----------

